# Can my younger brother citizen of Australia sponsor me



## srikanth_hyd (Feb 13, 2013)

Can my younger brother who is a citizen of Australia sponsor me, Will I get additional points in case my brother sponsors me.

I see that we get additional 10 points if sponsored by eligible family member in Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa 

If yes to whom we need to submit this document to ACS or DIAC 
I have applied for ACS and waiting for result. 

looking for your expert advise


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i think your occupation has to be on the SOL1 list, someone correct me if I am wrong.

What is your occupation?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes you do get 10 points but then you have to apply for the 489 visa and it is not pr visa if memory serves me right.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Yes you do get 10 points but then you have to apply for the 489 visa and it is not pr visa if memory serves me right.


Yes, family sponsored is 489 and that gives u 10 points. 489 does not give u PR. U get to live in a designated place for 4 years. If u live in a designated place for 2 years n work for 1 whole year then u can apply for a bridging visa n get Permanent Residency. 

For 489, You have to submit an Expression of Interest to DIAC and get invitation to apply for the visa.


----------



## srikanth_hyd (Feb 13, 2013)

i am applying for ANZ code Software Tester.


----------



## srikanth_hyd (Feb 13, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Yes you do get 10 points but then you have to apply for the 489 visa and it is not pr visa if memory serves me right.


 i am applying for ANZ code Software Tester.


----------

